# A Reworked Rayshot



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man Rayshot sent me a very lovely slingshot almost two years ago. Read all about it here. He asked me once how I liked it and I told him it was fantastic to look at but didn't fit my hand very well so I didn't shoot it much. He told me to change it up and make it more comfortable to shoot and I replied that my woodworking skills weren't up to the challenge and I didn't want to ruin such a fine slingshot.
Well, Ray never forgets! In Dayhiker's recent post about fixing a gift slingshot to fit him better Ray replied "I encourage anyone if they receive one from me to alter it rather than it sit on a shelf and never be used". I felt like he was looking right at me when I said it! I (almost) immedately went to the garage and got to work.
My wood working skills still aren't at the same level as Ray's but I do at least have a coping saw, a rasp, a dremel and a selection of sandpapers now. I decided to go pretty crazy and really do this one the way I wanted. I figured Ray was right: if I ruined it then I wouldn't shoot it and I'd be where I was already but if I succeded then I'd have a good useable slingshot.
So, without further ado:
Here is the original shape:







And here's my modded version:






















Obviously I cut the handle out to allow a full wrap-around grip. I left the "tail" to rest against the palm of my hand for stability. I really like the wide forks on this one. Every other slingshot I have that is this size has much narrower forks and it will be nice to be able to "sight" with this one a little better. I'm looking forward to shooting it tomorrow!
Teak is a really good wood to work with, I had no trouble at all matching the original finish with some sanding and a quick soak in Danish oil.
I'll be shooting it a bunch, Ray, I promise!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Imaginative mod and appears to fit that hand well! Well done.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Double fist bump to the heart, MJ! That shizzle rocks the hizzle! Very creative rework. When I saw the post I thought, "oh no! what did he do?" But, you done went and slapped me in the face with my oh no. Kudos on a real beauty.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Double fist bump to the heart, MJ! That shizzle rocks the hizzle! Very creative rework. When I saw the post I thought, "oh no! what did he do?" But, you done went and slapped me in the face with my oh no. Kudos on a real beauty.


What did Cap.  say said  ? !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is so cool looking! I want one now. Thankfully I have a couple left like that that I can imitate it.

I am glad you did alter it for yourself. Your wood working attitude is what I think has changed. You finesse the details now.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That is so cool looking! I want one now. Thankfully I have a couple left like that that I can imitate it.
> 
> I am glad you did alter it for yourself. Your wood working attitude is what I think has changed. You finesse the details now.


I'm really glad you like it!
I think you're right about my attitude. Once I got some proper tools I started enjoying the process alot more.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You did real good on that, Mike -- great job. It not only looks cool as heck, but also obviously fits your hand to a tee.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, that'll work! It melts into your hand Bud! Flatband


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super cool. The hook is pretty unique. The fact that it was modded with functionality in mind yet produced a great aesthetic outcome as well, means it was meant to be this way. A true team build.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shot this one a bunch yesterday and it worked just as I expected :great!
Those wiiide forks (4.25" outside to outside) put the fork tip right up in my line of vision when shooting, which makes it very easy to shoot consistently.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> (4.25" outside to outside)


*4.25"!!!!*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> (4.25" outside to outside)


*4.25"!!!!*
[/quote]
It's a big'un!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, you just improved that slingshot 100%. It now fits you, so you will be shooting now! Now you can really enjoy it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> (4.25" outside to outside)


*4.25"!!!!*
[/quote]
It's a big'un!
[/quote]

But only 2 3/8" between the forks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> (4.25" outside to outside)


*4.25"!!!!*
[/quote]
It's a big'un!
[/quote]

But only 2 3/8" between the forks.
[/quote]

I figured as much


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------

